# ALSA Tonverzögerungen [gelöst]

## michel7

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Wenn ich Alsa sound driver nutze habe ich immer Verzögerungen. Zb Wenn ich Musik mit XMMS abspiele und den Player schließe höre ich noch ca. 1 Sekunde lang den Ton. Genau so ist wenn ich Filme über Mplayer abspiele und den Mplayer schließe. Wenn ich XMMS oder Mplayer auf OSS umstelle, dann habe ich zwar keine Verzögerungen mehr, allerdings ist mit OSS ja nicht möglich, dass mehrere Programme gleichzeitig auf die Soundkarte zugreifen.

Kann mir jemand bitte helfen?

P.S: es handelt sich um eine AC850 onboard SoundkarteLast edited by michel7 on Fri Jun 02, 2006 12:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gimpel

liegt vermutlich daran dass eine sekunde gepuffert wird oder sowas.

verstehe aber auch grade nicht ganz, was dabei das problem ist... dann dauerts halt eine sekunde...

----------

## michel7

@gimpel

bei der Musik stört es mich eigentlich weniger, aber zB die ganzen System Notification Sounds bei KDE ... Da stört es mich sehr wenn die Töne später kommen.

----------

## gimpel

 *michel7 wrote:*   

> @gimpel
> 
> bei der Musik stört es mich eigentlich weniger, aber zB die ganzen System Notification Sounds bei KDE ... Da stört es mich sehr wenn die Töne später kommen.

 

aso.. das kommt allgemein eine sekunde später.. klang so als wäre das nur beim shutdown von $player.

KDE systemsounds.. d.h. du hast arts laufen? die player geben aber über alsa direkt aus? welche version von alsa-lib?

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo, liegt ev. an arts. DEAKTIVIERE ihn. dh: im kontrollzentrum ausschalten. das useflag "arts" bleibt weiterhin!

----------

## michel7

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> d.h. du hast arts laufen? die player geben aber über alsa direkt aus? welche version von alsa-lib?

 

Es spielt keine Rolle ob arts läuft oder deaktiviert ist. Das Problem bleibt immer noch bestehen. 

Ja die Player laufen normalerweise über ALSA plugins, wenn ich bei XMMS und MPlayer den OSS plugin wähle, dann ist das Problem zwar behoben. Aber OSS unterstützt wie ich schon oben erwähnt habe kein Zugriff mit mehreren Programmen gleichzeitig. Ich habe die neusten alsa 1.0.11 driver/libraries ...

----------

## gimpel

 *michel7 wrote:*   

>  *gimpel wrote:*   d.h. du hast arts laufen? die player geben aber über alsa direkt aus? welche version von alsa-lib? 
> 
> Es spielt keine Rolle ob arts läuft oder deaktiviert ist. Das Problem bleibt immer noch bestehen. 
> 
> Ja die Player laufen normalerweise über ALSA plugins, wenn ich bei XMMS und MPlayer den OSS plugin wähle, dann ist das Problem zwar behoben. Aber OSS unterstützt wie ich schon oben erwähnt habe kein Zugriff mit mehreren Programmen gleichzeitig. Ich habe die neusten alsa 1.0.11 driver/libraries ...

 

also arts kannst du, wie _hephaistos_ schon sagte ausmachen, in kcontrol völlig deaktivieren. der ist überflüssig. für alle weiteren tests auch ein

```
killall artsd
```

um sicherzustellen dass der aus ist.

allerspätestens mit ALSA 1.0.11 is für sämtliche chips (ausser die RMEs glaub ich) dmix aktiviert auf dem default device. es kann also sein dass dein onboard chip da einen recht kleinen buffer hat. gib mal die genaue bezeichnung.. mit AC850 kann man nix anfangen, ich zumindest nicht..klingt nach Intel HDA

```
lspci | grep audio
```

----------

## michel7

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> klingt nach Intel HDA
> 
> ```
> lspci | grep audio
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist auch Intel ... genauer gesagt intel8x0 

lspci | grep audio ergibt 

```

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation MCP2S AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a1)
```

----------

## gimpel

 *michel7 wrote:*   

>  *gimpel wrote:*   klingt nach Intel HDA
> 
> ```
> lspci | grep audio
> ```
> ...

 

aha, also ein nforce, kein intel. installier mal den nforce treiber, denn im moment läuft er mit intel8x0 und der unterstützt den nur zur hälfte.. evtl behebt das auch gleich dein problem  :Wink: 

----------

## michel7

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> aha, also ein nforce, kein intel. installier mal den nforce treiber, denn im moment läuft er mit intel8x0 und der unterstützt den nur zur hälfte.. evtl behebt das auch gleich dein problem 

 

Den nforce-audio gibts nicht mehr im Portage   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## Vortex375

Und der Original nvsound Treiber von nvidia ist ein OSS-only Treiber und hatte schon seit mindestens einem halben Jahr kein update mehr.

Ich würde dir empfehlen bei intel8x0 zu bleiben. Der Vorteil des nvsound Treibers ist jedoch, dass er Hardwaremixing unterstützt (zumindest auf meinem Board), damit können dann auch über OSS mehrere Anwendungen problemlos gleichzeitig die Soundkarte nutzen.

----------

## pholthau

ist arts abschalten gleichbedeutend mit [ ] Enable the sound system?

----------

## Vortex375

Ja

----------

## michel7

Hmm, leider immer noch keine Lösung des Problems in Sicht ...

----------

## Waldi

Schon im KDE Kontrollzentrum den Soundserver auf Echtzeitpriorität gesetzt und ein bisschen am Puffer herumgespielt (irgendeine mittige Einstellung is immer gut  :Wink:  )?

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich habe heute auch auf den kernel 2.16.6 und alsa 1.11 geupdated. Jetzt habe ich plötzlich auf meiner SB!Live 5.1 massive Tonaussetzer unter KDE. Von der Konsole mir mplayer geht es perfekt. Amarok läuft nun leider auch nicht mehr...

----------

## Dr. Arbeitslos

aus [url]http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_Complete_(includes_dmix)#Building_Support_from_alsa-driver_Package[/url]

 *Quote:*   

> Known Issues
> 
> [edit]
> 
> Kernel 2.6.16
> ...

 

----------

## michel7

 *Waldi wrote:*   

> Schon im KDE Kontrollzentrum den Soundserver auf Echtzeitpriorität gesetzt und ein bisschen am Puffer herumgespielt (irgendeine mittige Einstellung is immer gut  )?

 

Ja, leider alles ohne Ergebnis ....

@Dr. Arbeitslos

Ich habe auch schon mal die kernelinternen Treiber versucht. Leider bleibt das Problem bestehen ...

----------

## michel7

So wie es aussieht scheint es ein Latenz-Problem zu sein, speziell mit Nforce2 integrated audio. Nachdem ich .asoundrc erstellt habe und dort die bei [url]http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_Complete_(includes_dmix)[/url] empfohlenen Einstellungen verankert habe, ist das Problem so gut wie gelöst. Es gibt immer noch ne ganz kleine Verzögerung. Die ist aber fast nicht wahrnehmbar ... daher [gelöst]

P.S wenn jemand noch irgendwelche Tipps hat wie man die Latenz noch verbessern könnte, würde ich mich sehr freuen ..Last edited by michel7 on Fri Jun 02, 2006 12:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SvenFischer

Hast du mittels mplayer mal eine Soundausgabe aus der Konsole probiert?

Bei mir funktioniert es nun wieder, nachdem ich so ziemlich alles was mit alsa/amarok/kde/xine/gstreamer zu tun hat neu installiert habe.

----------

## michel7

So ich habe jetzt mal weiter recherchiert. In der .asoundrc sind die Einstellungen period_size und buffer_size ganz wichtig. Nachdem ich diese Werte runtergesetzt habe, scheint es das Problem nicht mehr zu geben ...

----------

## SvenFischer

Eine .asoundrc habe ich gar nicht, wo soll die denn sein?

----------

## michel7

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Eine .asoundrc habe ich gar nicht, wo soll die denn sein?

 

Die musste ich auch erst anlegen im ~/.asoundrc

----------

## Dr. Arbeitslos

oder global in /etc/asoundrc

wann wird die eigentlich gelesen, nur  bei /etc/init.d/alsa (re-)start?

----------

## michel7

 *Dr. Arbeitslos wrote:*   

> oder global in /etc/asoundrc
> 
> wann wird die eigentlich gelesen, nur  bei /etc/init.d/alsa (re-)start?

 

Nein, jedes mal wenn du auf Soundgerät zugreifst wird sie neugelesen .. zb jedes mal wenn du deinen Musikplayer startest ...

P.S: Global funktioniert die Datei bei mir nicht. Nur wenn sie im Home Vezeichnis liegt ...!

----------

## SvenFischer

Also ich habe die Datei nicht, na ja, ich kompiliere eben kde mal neu...

----------

## pholthau

 *Quote:*   

> P.S: Global funktioniert die Datei bei mir nicht. Nur wenn sie im Home Vezeichnis liegt ...!

 

ist die datei denn lesbar, wenn du sie in /etc hast?

----------

